# Blossoms



## icassell (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## icassell (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks 

I didn't want it too centered, but thanks for your input!


----------



## billygoat (Apr 3, 2010)

I really like the first one as well, great colors.  The second one its a little distracting with the other yellow flower right behind the "subject".  But they are both good for sure.


----------



## Diana G (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the colors in the first one!! So pretty


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 4, 2010)

The color in the first shot work beautifully together! Bit of a tight crop...but gorgeous shot none the less.


----------



## icassell (Apr 4, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> The color in the first shot work beautifully together! Bit of a tight crop...but gorgeous shot none the less.



Thanks.  The crop was a bit of a struggle.  Any wider and I would have included more blossoms (which I didn't want).  Any narrower and I would have clipped part of the one blossom.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 6, 2010)

well, you did a good job


----------

